# Brinkmann Cimarron



## mrtoasty (Mar 11, 2008)

I am looking at buying a Cimarron wood smoker with propane lighter, has anyone had any experience with this unit?
Any input would be great.

Picture enclosed if I can get it in.

Thanks 

Mrtoasty


----------



## smokinit (Mar 11, 2008)

I had the exact same model they work great and there are some easy mods if your handy to make it even better. Made from good heavy steel also. Smoke On!!


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks nice,  How much?

Here is another patio model that kicks butt....http://www.pigroast.com/model48p.htm


----------



## mrtoasty (Mar 11, 2008)

850.00 plus freight


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 11, 2008)

Not a bad price considering it has a side burner and log lighter:-)

Does it have enough cook space for ya?  Lots of options out there.  I definitely think the more steel, the better.  Can you grill with it if you want?


----------



## mrtoasty (Mar 11, 2008)

Not sure if you ever have enough space, I hate to fire up the smoke without a lot of meat in it.  The old unit I had was about this size but had extra racks I could slide in from the end if needed.  
You have a better idea for this money?

Toasty


----------



## mrtoasty (Mar 11, 2008)

Smokinit,

I am handy, what mods did you make to it?


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 11, 2008)

Seems like a fair price you have there.  If you wanted to spend a few more bucks, you could get a Lang Patio 48 reverse flow that would be able to either grill or smoke and has a lot of cooking space, but its about $400 more unless you order it with out the legs($200 more) and build a custom brick stand to receive it. 

 You may be able to find a used 48 cheaper from those who are moving up to the bigger Langs.

I would make a list of what you want to do with it now and in the future, what options are important to you, and stuff like that.  Post your price range and ask this forum, I bet there will be a lot of suggestions including the unit you have already picked.

Good Luck!

Steve


----------



## smokinit (Mar 11, 2008)

If you can save up the extra beans for the lang 48 it will definitely cook better. The Brinkman has sure gone up I paid $600 about 4yrs ago. The mods to it are tunning plates to even out heat and a charcoal basket ect they should be in the Mod section of this forum. If you have never looked at a cabinet smoker check them out I am a dealer for Backwoods Smokers www.backwoods-smoker.com.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 11, 2008)

I've been looking at the Cimmaron for some time now too. The Bass Pro usually has the same model with the log lighter for $500.  If you have one local. I would check there.  I was just at our BPS and they had it in stock.  You can even get a burner mounted to the side for only about $50 more.  My prob with that grill is just that the cooking area is pretty small compared to even the entry level PitMaster Delux that I have, and the grill seems to sit kinda low to the ground.  My biggest gripe though is the cooking space.  Sorry I cant find the exact size right now as I am at work tryin not to get busted.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 13, 2008)

Any luck with your research? Any decisions?  Maybe someone else will read this and add some ideas for you:-)

Steve


----------



## mrtoasty (Mar 13, 2008)

Got a lot of help, thanks, but sometimes just adds to the confusion.  Sounds like it is over priced for the size.  I am going to check with a few bass pros for what they have in stock before going any farther.  I am close to Indy so there must be a good smoke shop un there some where. 

I had a knee operated on yesterday, so am down for a little while.


----------

